# rear deck



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm,
So a few threads ago I read a post on how to remove the rear deck to access the speakers. Unfortunately I can't find it. I did a search for the words rear deck speakers install and it didn't come up. Also Haynes doesn't talk about the rear deck, only the front doors. So how do you access the rear speakers. I have this fear that it involves removing more than just that rear shelf...

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I put the back seats down and lifted the rear deck by hand I think it was held in by 4 clips, as soon as you get the rear deck off the speakers are right there held in by three or four screws. Make sure you don't break any of the clips I broke one and my speakers were hitting so hard all you can hear is that damn deck rumble. (So Jic I threw some cloth between it and its all better now)
I hope this helps


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Rear Deck Removal 

That is a step by step procedure on how to remove it, with pictures.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*hold on a sec.......*

the procedure on removing the deck is right except for the part of removing the side panels, you don't really need to remove the side panels at all, it doesn't interfere and it makes no sense and risks breaking some plastic parts, just 4 plastic clips from the trunk, and lift out the deck, that's it..............it doesn't even take 10 minutes to r&r the deck........


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
As it turns out I did the removal and I did need to remove the side seatbelt guide/pillar covers. Just physically pull them from the part where the pillar cover meets the roof. Also there is doublesided tape holding the lip of the deck to the rear window. But I got it off. Although my defroster mount came loose/off (only becase it was loose before and the dealer did a hack job of re-soldering it on).

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey there's my crappy speakers, and look aat those nice speaker grills I made.


----------

